# My First Baits....



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Made my first baits ever. I built four spinnerbaits last night. I learned a couple of lessons. One, I should have put a base coat of primer or white on the heads prior to painting. Though, I think they will still work and catch fish. The 1oz firetiger, I kind of messed up and made the blade arm a little to short, but I think it might still work. I have 20 more SP heads to work with so I should get better with a little practice.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice,

Love the blades. What size willows are those? How large id the bait?

MS


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Top bait:
3.5 ozs #8 & #6 blades

Top FT bait:
2 oz #7 & # 5 blades

Bottom FT bait:
1 oz #6 & #5 blades

Bottom Chart bait:
1 oz #6 & #4 blades


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work crittergitter


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Crittergitter,

All you need is some eyes on those and you're good to go. Very nice, keep up the good work.

If you are using powder paint then you only need to put white on if you are going to use very bright colors. Like ylw chart., blaze org., hot pink and some others. Any dark colors do not need a white base coat, it doesn't make them look any darker or better.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Great stuff Kyle! Hey I will text you soon, going to BPS in a couple weeks when my son has auditions at BGSU!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work! After you slap some eyes on make sure you use some form of clear coat so they don't fall out. Made that mistake with my blade baits.


----------

